# What do you call a fursuit with no fur?



## Libsmearminyeh (Feb 2, 2010)

I know this has probably been asked before, but I am daring enough to ask again!
I'm making my first "fursuit" of this guy- http://i307.photobucket.com/albums/nn317/undeadwindigo/AztecT-ShirtDesign.jpg
and it's coming along well, but the thing it is... it's made of PVC (a type of shiny fake leather) no fur whatsoever! what is it? an anthro suit? I have no clue! any opinions?


----------



## RoseHexwit (Feb 2, 2010)

If you want it to be a fursuit, then it's a fursuit. It doesn't HAVE to be made of fur.


----------



## quayza (Feb 2, 2010)

It looks like a plug moster but its cool.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Feb 2, 2010)

hmmm you call it what you want


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Feb 2, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> If you want it to be a fursuit, then it's a fursuit. It doesn't HAVE to be made of fur.



hah, I like the idea of that! I was just curious if there was a name for such a thing...


----------



## Fay V (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually just say 'suit or 'suiting anyway and that's what it is


----------



## Lyrihl (Feb 4, 2010)

hikaflitchy
thingamajigger
doohickey
creepysuit
demonsuit
monstasuit
shameless plug (lulz)


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Feb 4, 2010)

I call it a 'smoovesuit'


----------



## Libsmearminyeh (Feb 5, 2010)

Lyrihl said:


> hikaflitchy
> thingamajigger
> doohickey
> creepysuit
> ...



LOL... might use some of those XDDDDD


----------



## footfoe (Feb 5, 2010)

a Scalysuit


----------



## Maruki (Feb 8, 2010)

NO FURSUIT. 

Nah...Uhhm...I'd have to go with ScrapeGoat on Smoovesuit.


----------

